# Prince Harry to serve in Iraq



## daftandbarmy (17 Feb 2007)

Well done 2Lt Wales. Leadership by example at a national level....

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/topstories/tm_headline=exclusive--harry-to-fight-in-iraq%26method=full%26objectid=18634497%26siteid=89520-name_page.html


----------



## tomahawk6 (17 Feb 2007)

Probably the only 2Lt in HM forces to have an SAS PSD.


----------



## niner domestic (17 Feb 2007)

I can only hope suitable arrangements have been made with the press to leave him alone to do his job.  Unlike his Uncle, there were just a handful of press on board the Task Force and they were all warned off to stay out of Prince Andrew's way.


----------



## observor 69 (17 Feb 2007)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/6372291.stm

MoD dismisses Harry 'speculation' 

The Ministry of Defence has dismissed as "entirely speculative" claims that Prince Harry is to be deployed to Iraq. 
The Daily Mirror has reported that the 22-year-old will join British troops in Basra by the end of this month. 

The paper says he will take charge of 11 soldiers from his regiment, the Blues and Royals, performing reconnaissance work in the desert. 

But a spokesman for the MoD said the final decision had not yet been made about the next units destined for Iraq. 

He added that Parliament would be informed before the public. 

Troop Commander 

Prince Harry graduated from Sandhurst in April last year, becoming a 2nd Lieutenant in the Household Cavalry. 

His passing out parade was inspected by his grandmother, the Queen, and witnessed by other members of the Royal Family including his father Prince Charles and brother William. 

Prince William has also graduated from Sandhurst since then, passing out in December. 


Harry qualified as an armoured reconnaissance troop leader in October and is able to lead 11 men and four light armoured Scimitar tanks. 

He is known to his colleagues as Troop Commander Wales. 

At the time of his passing out, senior officer Maj Gen Sebastian Roberts said it was "eminently possible" the young royal could find himself serving in Iraq or Afghanistan. 

Security tightened 

Security has recently been stepped up in both Basra and Baghdad in an effort to bring peace to the cities and stem the bloodshed. 

All border crossings with Iran have been closed and road checkpoints reinforced to try to crack down on supply routes used by insurgents. 

If deployed Harry would be the latest in a long line of royals to see active service with the military. 

Most recently, his uncle Prince Andrew was a helicopter pilot in the Falklands War and his grandfather Prince Philip served in the Royal Navy during World War II.


----------



## Yrys (22 Feb 2007)

Some development on it...

 Prince Harry's regiment awaits word of Iraq assignment

http://www.cnn.com/2007/WORLD/europe/02/22/harry.iraq.ap/index.html

MPs 'to hear of Harry deployment'

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/6383747.stm



> The deployment of Prince Harry's regiment to Iraq is expected to be confirmed by Defence Secretary Des Browne in a Commons statement.
> 
> He is due to brief MPs on the units being sent in April as part of a rotation of troops.




Harry looks to follow tradition

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/6384825.stm

Profile: Prince Harry

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/3763132.stm


----------



## Colin Parkinson (22 Feb 2007)

I would rather they sent him under an assumed name without notification, this would have been better for him and his fellow troopers.


----------



## Yrys (22 Feb 2007)

Very special of him ? Mmm, why?

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/6383747.stm



> Prince Harry's regiment is to be sent to Iraq for a six-month tour of duty, defence officials have confirmed.
> 
> Harry would carry out "a normal troop commander's role" serving with his Blues and Royals regiment, they said.
> 
> ...


----------



## scottishcanuck (24 Feb 2007)

The media shouldn't be making a spectable about this. No the insurgents are aware that hes coming. If they hadn't said anything until after then it would have been alot more logical.


----------



## proudnurse (24 Feb 2007)

Colin P said:
			
		

> I would rather they sent him under an assumed name without notification, this would have been better for him and his fellow troopers.



Definately! Very good point. Blessings be with him and his fellow soldiers for a safe mission!

Rebecca


----------



## larry Strong (24 Feb 2007)

I view this as the best possible example of Harry's fulfilling the obligations of his elite social status. Wars are dangerous to everyone involved, and the Royal Family has long understood that, if their people go to war, they must do so themselves. It is an obligation of their position.


----------



## Trooper Hale (25 Feb 2007)

Its another great example that the Windsors lead by example. Makes you proud of them i reckon. They know they have a responsibility, Harry could quite easily sit out the conflict but he's put his hand up and is showing all of us who live with the Her Majesty the Queen as our Head Of State that they are there with us.

Its inspiring and i'm going to hum Rule Brittania all afternoon!


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (25 Feb 2007)

i have thoughts on this matter.
why should he not go after all the tax payers in his country have paid for his training and his uncle went when called upon to do his job.
if they did not let him go i think his training would of been a waste of his time and the money.
he wants a career in the army so let him be and see what kind of job he does.
I am sure the men in his unit will help look after him very well.


----------



## Trooper Hale (25 Feb 2007)

That's oversimplified though. He's currently third in line for the throne. His death would be a huge thing. He had the choice to get out of it all and just do the training without any thought of going over. He choose and pushed to do what all the common folk are doing.

I mean, look at other wealthy families, its the old stories of the poor do the fighting for the rich but in this case we have a man i believe is an outstanding gentleman, standing up for what he believes in and not taking the easier, accepted way out.

I think your analysis is just oversimplified but at the same time, no offence old boy


----------



## FastEddy (25 Feb 2007)

Hale said:
			
		

> That's oversimplified though. He's currently third in line for the throne. His death would be a huge thing. He had the choice to get out of it all and just do the training without any thought of going over. He choose and pushed to do what all the common folk are doing.
> 
> I mean, look at other wealthy families, its the old stories of the poor do the fighting for the rich but in this case we have a man i believe is an outstanding gentleman, standing up for what he believes in and not taking the easier, accepted way out.
> 
> I think your analysis is just oversimplified but at the same time, no offence old boy




Good point. Now if "Justin Trudeau" joined the CF's and went to the Sandbox, that would really be something to cheer about. But if he doesn't win his seat, maybe he can also get a job on Entertainment Tonight.

Sorry to have gone slightly off topic,but its kind of relative.

Cheers.


----------



## Trooper Hale (25 Feb 2007)

See now thats exactly it. As Midnight Oil say "The Rich get richer, the poor get the picture, the bombs never hit ya when your down so low". In this instense we'r looking at someone who doesnt have to do it but does anyway even if it would be more acceptable for him to follow class precedent and sit this one out. Its good to hear that inspite of his position in this world he's making a stand for what he believes in. You simply dont see that happen in todays society.
Carn, lets all have a rousing "God save our Queen!"


----------



## gaspasser (25 Feb 2007)

+1 for him.  Good for the Wales' or Windsors' (whatever they are going by these days)  Leadership by example, whereas others don't or won't step up. But the media should have kept it mum so he could go over incognito with or without PSD.
Again   {standing)    2Lt Wales.  Following in his uncles footsteps.


----------



## niner domestic (25 Feb 2007)

I'm not sure why the MSM have to make such a big deal over this.  Yes, Prince Harry is third in line to the throne but his grandmother was first in line during WWII she served with the ATS and London was no picnic during that time , his uncle was second in line during the Falklands (Prince William wasn't born until June 21, 1982) so the vicinity to inheriting the throne isn't all that spectacular given it's all been done before.  This is not Pulitzer Prize journalism.

Perhaps I expect too much from the Royals in that I expect them to lead me and mine when we are faced with adversity and are in the presence of our enemies.  I haven't been disappointed yet.  

During the Falklands, we who had our sons, daughters, husbands and brothers on the Task Force, knew that Her Majesty was also doing a fair amount of hand wringing and asking in her prayers for her son to be spared along with the rest of us.  If Prince Andrew has been killed we as a nation, would have mourned along with her as she mourned along side those of us who did lose someone.  I can't fathom why the MSM thinks it will be any other way now that Prince Harry is to deploy.   

When I recall wth pride the excellent leadership that all our men and women have displayed, and the leadership that has risen to the forefront to be officially recognized, adding in a member of the Royal family to those examples is no less than what I have come to expect.  God speed Prince Harry and Unit.


----------



## the 48th regulator (25 Feb 2007)

Hale said:
			
		

> That's oversimplified though. He's currently third in line for the throne. His death would be a huge thing. He had the choice to get out of it all and just do the training without any thought of going over. He choose and pushed to do what all the common folk are doing.
> 
> I mean, look at other wealthy families, its the old stories of the poor do the fighting for the rich but in this case we have a man i believe is an outstanding gentleman, standing up for what he believes in and not taking the easier, accepted way out.
> 
> I think your analysis is just oversimplified but at the same time, no offence old boy



It has nothing to do with wealth, and buying your way out of serving, in my opinion.

He is different.  The fact that his family claims the thrown, and leadership of the British people through divine right, he is obligated to perform his duty as his ancestors have.  Albeit, I have to agree with you that there have been those that have used their royal status to only carry ceremonial positions.  He is proving his devine right by doing this. 

A possible Riothamus (I love that word).

Good on ya Harry, may you prove yourself.

dileas

tess


----------



## Groucho (25 Feb 2007)

One thing its not 2LT Wales as the Blues and Royals do not use that rank title but Cornet Wales. He has gone on record say that he is an army officer first and wants to deploy with his men if they go on ops. People in the UK say that he has been pencil past thru training and is not a real officer! These people do not believe that he has got to this point on his own ! He has to be twice as good as the rest before people will say he is half as good.
  Remember how his Grand Granparents did their duty to the nation in WW2.


----------



## R031button (26 Feb 2007)

I fully agre that Prince Harry is to be commended for doing this, but personally, I would not want o be anywhere his troop, since he just became the biggest target in Basra.


----------



## NL_engineer (26 Feb 2007)

He'll be the only officer on the front line with an SAS protection detail (I can't see his dad and grandma letting him go with out it)  ;D


----------



## Dale Denton (26 Feb 2007)

Regarding his possible SAS detachment, wouldn't it be safer for him and his regiment if no one knew which regiment he was serving in? This way no specific regiment would be targeted and know one would know if he is actually there or not. If no one knows which regiment he's in then no one would know where he is (such as people knowing he'll be in Basra) at any specific time. This would be dramatically safer for him and his regiment, his family would feel safer, and he doesn't have to be followed by the SAS all the time.

regards, Lobo


----------



## Mike Baker (26 Feb 2007)

Good for Harry


----------



## geo (26 Feb 2007)

Harry is not the heir apparent.... 
While Charles & the Queen would not be happy to lose him, 
in a "line of succession" context, Harry is expendable, the same way as some of his uncles, great uncles, etc went to war...


----------



## wildman0101 (26 Feb 2007)

give em hell harry    
im right behind you  
                                              scoty brandt


----------



## gaspasser (26 Feb 2007)

I don't see any problems with or without an SAS PSD.  His troops will probably do that for him.  IF he has earned thier respect!
1. How can you tell whos who when they all wearing camo?
2. Unless the bad guys have good INT (which I don't think so) how will they know where HE is at any given time?
 following a grand family tradition!


----------



## geo (26 Feb 2007)

In Iraq, the insurgency has fantastic intel.... 
the establishment is peppered with infiltrators representing the various political groups, religious groups AND ethinc groups..... An unfortunate fact will be that this young subbie will do the same thing as all other young subbies do... draw lightning!


----------



## NL_engineer (26 Feb 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> Harry is not the heir apparent....
> While Charles & the Queen would not be happy to lose him,
> in a "line of succession" context, Harry is expendable, the same way as some of his uncles, great uncles, etc went to war...



Isn't he still second in line, after his older brother?


----------



## dapaterson (26 Feb 2007)

Second in line?  Only if he bumps off his father... something generally frowned upon these days...


----------



## NL_engineer (28 Feb 2007)

OK, third in line


----------

